# Heresy Fiction Comp 2012: The Garden of Eden



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Word Count: 4819

Title: The Garden of Eden (40k)

I never liked teaching in spring. The windows and air vents of the fortress monastery always catch the sound of the local fauna calling away and the untold numbers of flora would drift into the entire monastery, many of us believed one of the plants, or maybe more, had some sort of relaxing or intoxicating property when inhaled. It was never a problem though, my girls are always devoted to any task they do, I wouldn't be surprised if the Orders Hospitaller catches wind of this effect and sends somebody to find the culprit. Still, until then, I cannot wait until Autumn on this planet comes around. Since the planet we were on, Un-Designated XVI, but affectionately called “The Garden of Eden” after an ancient Terran story location, by the local Imperium colony. We, or should I say, I, was put in charge of the newly built Fortress Monastery, and given the task of recruiting from the local population and creating a fighting force which would be ready to assist the Imperial Guard if this region came under attack. I was given four Eden years, or one Terran year, to do this. I was effectively in charge of creating a new Order from scratch, and I'm not even a Canoness yet; perhaps this is my test thought up by my old Canoness or perhaps the Prioress or even the Abbess herself! Well, at least this place is peaceful, while I'd rather be purging the foes of the Emperor with fire and faith, I cannot help but think it's a blessing by the Emperor himself that I am left pretty much alone, bar the odd pirate raid, by nothing serious. So, to show my dedication towards my task, I created my own personal training regime. I know this goes against what I've been taught, but at least my regime might add some excitement to an otherwise basic part of Order life. 
So, what I did first was encourage anybody to join, but because the population was so low, I was forced to induct those who had already reached eighteen Terran years of age, it did not help that there was a huge age gap between the generations. Still, I managed to get twenty in and I began to work my regime. It was based around the idea of competition, each basic aspect of Order life, from prayer to The Emperor to battle skills and tactical skills, I awarded points on how well each had done, the prize for winning at the end of the cycle? I would grant that Sister the rank of Sister Superior and she would lead the Order in case of my death or I was unable to help. I must say I was unprepared for what was to happen on my first day with the new recruits. While nineteen of them were average fringe worlders, there was one amongst them who was so beautiful, that whenever she entered a room I always expected everybody in the room, visiting priests and confessors included, to stop talking. Her name was Abigail, she had volunteered to join the Order and was the first and only one to do so, she tried to hide her beauty by keeping her hair in a messy and careless state as well as trying to make her face as dirty as possible without it being noticeable, however, no matter what she attempted, she could not hide her high cheekbones, her deep azure, penetrating eyes which gazed at you so strongly you would think her gaze alone would be able to split plasteel in half. On the first day of training, she caught me staring at her, I didn't think much of it because most, if not all, of the new recruits were staring at her. Whether she noticed this or not I am unsure, however I swear she slipped into a daring smile with her full lips when I stared at her, in hindsight, perhaps the Emperor was looking upon her or myself, or even both. 


Perhaps it was because of her beauty I expected very little from her in the early staged, lots of recruits are like that, but the Orders relentless and punishing system of worship and training soon snaps you out of any laziness you might have, and, if you don't, you've got the punishment of the Repentia Squads or, worse, Penitent Engines. However, I must admit part of me wanted her to slip up in those early days, just so I could send her to the Repentia squad and see that amazing body of hers. However, my thoughts or dare I say wish, Emperor forgive me, came sooner or at all, than I expected. She had been unique amongst her peers, devoting herself fully to both training and worship as if she had been in the Order for decades, her close quarter combat was as beautiful as it was deadly to watch, she seemed to combine both the Adepta Sororitas combat technique with her own strange one. Perhaps it was from her home planet before she moved to The Garden of Eden, but wherever she learnt it, it did the job. This skill was not just limited to close combat, but to tactical acumen and strategic command. Her worship of the God Emperor was a credit to her and a shining example to her peers around her, who, thanks to the competitive nature of my regime, did their uppermost to copy and learn from Abigail, in order to try and keep up with her rapidly gaining points. While all these skills were outstanding for a new recruit and were even better two Eden years later, her real skill was in ranged combat. During target practice against foes which had various armour strengths, she was able to target acquire, fire, and dispatch three targets in less than five seconds. She'd hold the bolter perfectly and on my command would calmly target and unleash a burst of bolter shells into weak spots of the armour design. This skill in ranged weapons was not limited to the bolter either, with both pistols, meltas and the blessed flamer, she too was able to dispatch foes with equal ease. By the time it was beginning the third Eden year, she was clearly going to win the prize of promotion to Sister Superior and go on to lead the Order, which was growing in size still, to many victories. Then it all changed.


It was during the spring of the third year, the mysterious and as of yet unidentified plant was causing the usual intoxicated and calmed reactions in the monastery. By now Abigail would go last in the target range, quickly finish it and the entire group would head off to prayer, bathing and meal before heading to sleep and the cycle staring again the next day. However, Abigail was not her usual self, she was the calmest of the twenty and had the added benefit of the flowers pollen increasing it further, but for some reason she rushed her target practice and missed completely, I put this down to the intoxicating flower, but it didn't stop. Time and time again, she would mess up, she was making mistakes in other training exercises and her prayer to the Emperor was also being affected, something which I could not ignore, but ignore I did. I ignored it till the start of Autumn, once again, Abigail was going last in the range, the rest of the group had closed the massive points gap she had made and if she was to keep her lead she was going to need to start performing again. However, she didn't, her entire arsenal of weapons hardly came close to acceptable, I could see something was wrong, her deep blue eyes seemed like they had black pools in the middle, like her mind was elsewhere. I called an end to the setting, the entire group, Abigail included, turned and headed towards the prayer halls, Abigail had just placed her bolter down on the table and had turned away when I called out to her “Sister Abigail, please stay for a moment” I said as sternly, but calmly as possible, she turned to face me, her dyed white, messy hair whipping around as her head moved “Yes Palatine Freya? Is there something I can help you with?” she asked sweetly, but even her face could not hide that something was wrong “Yes there is” I said pacing towards the table and picking up the bolter she had been using just moments ago “I was wondering if you could explain your rapid decline in all aspects of our Order?” I turned away from her, giving her several moments, I fired the bolter, as I have done thousand of times before, at the targets, hitting all three in the unprotected face. Abigail had yet to reply “Well, Sister? I am waiting” I said, with a bit of annoyance, she had never acted like this before “I don't know, I just don't feel right. When holding the weapons, I no longer feel connected with them it's as if something has broken that connection” she rubbed her head as if she had a dizzy spell “Well, have you seen the Hospitailar? Is it something from the plants of this planet?” I asked, genuinely concerned that they might be a dangerous plant which could cause such deterioration “I have” she replied, quietly “She said there is nothing wrong with me, I am in perfect health” Abigail sighed, she was clearly distraught over her performance over the last several months “Well then” I spoke up after a short pause “We better get you reconnected! You're no use to me like this” I smiled
“Huh?” she added with surprise
“Come over here” I said, holding out the bolter and beckoning her over with my gauntleted hand
“Palatine Freya, I'm... Not too sure about this” she said with both concern and seriousness on her face “You disobeying a superior officer? I wouldn't do that, the punishment isn't so nice... Well, for the boys in the Imperial Guard it is, but not for you” I grinned thinking of what Sister Abigail would look like with just her Repentia cowl on. “Uh, OK, sorry Palatine Freya” she bowed her head slightly and made her way over and took the bolter from my hand. Now I must add at this point I was genuinely trying to help her improve her combat skills, but, what it turned into.....


Sister Abigail is standing in front of me, bolter in hand. At this point she is not in any combat stance at all, just standing there like a Ratling by a cooking pot. “What do you want me to do Palatine Freya?” she asked, but there was no enthusiasm, she truly looked like she wanted to just leave and sleep. But I was not going to give in and let such a promising Sister of Battle fall into mediocrity due to some strange aliments. So, at this point I grabbed her hips, which surprised her more than how they felt surprised me, she was wearing basic recruit gear, Power Armour was not given out to recruits in our order until they were deemed ready. Through the skin tight fabric, I could feel her muscle tight hips and thigh. I must admit I was probably blushing more than she was, but I focused this feeling into other areas, I grabbed her arms and moved them in such a way as they were in the correct handling for holding a bolter and aimed it at the targets down the firing range. Abigail was now facing the range as she should be and it was the first time in many months she had been in the correct position “Palatine... Freya.. What are... We doing?” she asked, almost whispering
“I'm getting you connected to the weapons again. The first step in firing a weapon is positioning, you can't join a disciplined bolter fire if you're incorrectly positioned, like you were for the last six months” I said sternly, annoyed that she still clearly wanted to leave, I was not going to give up. I was several inches taller than she was, so I caught a glimpse of her blushing cheeks, which just added to her beauty, I tried to focus, so I put my hand and arm over hers, as if I was firing the weapon myself, and placed my hand a fingers on the trigger. “Now,” I said, breathing slightly faster now, my body, in similar fabric, was pressed up against her back, I started to feel embarrassed that my breath was breathing on her neck, as I looked down to it, I noticed she had goosebumps and in that silence, I swear I heard her breathing faster too “We're going to fire this together, and I won't let you go until you get it right” I said sternly, my mind was racing as it switched between my enforced discipline and what I was feeling right then and there. “OK, now, aim, burst fire, aim, shoot, switch target, do it too slow and your gorgeous face will be ruined with a power axe or choppa blow” Gorgeous? What was I thinking, as I said this I could now audibly hear Abigail heart beating, I ignored it and continued my teaching “Are you ready Sister Abigail?” I asked now, noticing the sweat and clamyness on both our hands “Y-Ye-Yes Palatine Fr—Freya” she stammered. It was at this point I pressed down on her finger and squeezed the trigger. As the shells flew out of that death spitting machine, I could feel my last resolve and discipline breaking down, I had found out what was causing her problems, because it was now affecting me too. The bolter ran dry and all that was left of the targets was split remains of the armour, we both let the bolter slip from our hands and crash to the floor, echoing around the training room. At this point I heard both of our heavy breathing, Sister Abigail was still holding her arm out as if she was still holding the bolter, as was I, my head instinctively dropped and lightly rubbed on her back of her neck with my forehead. I felt her shudder and shiver, with a small gasp of air. Why I did what I did next, Emperor only knows, but I did, and it's done. I dropped my hand and pulled Abigail with her, I wrapped my left arm around her front waist, which she covered with hers, I then pulled my body as close as I could towards her.. I was so close I could feel her heart pounding, my breasts were pressing against her back, and my crotch was pressed as close as I could against her butt. “F-f-freyja” she stammered, forgetting to address me properly, but I didn't care and I don't think she did either “Wha—What are we doing?” she asked, as if she didn't know, she was nineteen by now, even fringe worlders know about this sort of thing, and if she didn't, by the Emperor I was going to show her. I had never fucked another woman before, but I didn't care, I was clearly going on the principle if what I did to myself in the lonely nights on this rock, in the Emperors name of course, was going to be somewhat pleasing to her, and while I didn't care about what she did to me, I hoped she'd follow my lead. She did.

Well, that was over six months ago, I'm still here, training new recruits and following my same training regime. Sister Abigail, or should I say, Sister Superior Abigail, did achieve the promotion, but it was not as clear cut as it was. Where she is now? I do not know, I was ordered to end training of these twenty souls of the Emperor Light and they were dispatched to war zones in nearby sectors, is she still alive? I do not know. Will she come back? I do not know also. All I can do is hope on one thing, and that is The Emperor Protects is loyal subjects, no matter what you do.


End recording log.

Edited to remove sex scene. So it's gone down to 2700 words. That scene was long.... If this is now too little words.... I could add more.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

It is now too little words mate (thought I sent you a PM) so if you could beef it up about 1300 words I'd appreciate it!


----------

